# Donkey tack



## Jaybird14 (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow great forum. I just found it.
We keep a std Jennet named Ginger. We have had her for a few years now and have been unable to properly "dress" her.:hysterical: I need a list of tack suppliers designed for full size donkeys'. I cobble together horse stuff that works but she deserves things that fit.

Thanks for the help!!
Jay


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've had Mammoth, standard, mini donkeys. Ridden and driven. 

What are you looking for?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I also will be needing driving tack for a small standard donk.
Can't afford to spend a small fortune.
Rogo, any suggestions for where I might look for well-fitting and reasonably priced donkey tack?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

My bridles, reins, halters, harness/lines, are all nylon, and easily adjusted. I use all horse stuff. Pony harness sizes fit my standards. All my tack is 20 - 30 years old and doesn't look it. I love nylon! 

I did order a halter online for my mini donk and they're still in business:

http://miniaturedonkeytalk.com/

Never had a saddle problem except with my Mammoth jack. His body kept changing as he was growing up and I got tired of buying saddles. Solved that problem with the Natural Ride:

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73/deserthills123/nride02.jpg

This safe bareback pad isn't for someone who needs the security of a saddle, but I've done a lot of tough mountain riding on it for the last 20+ years. It's fit high withered, low withered, no withered critters. I've used it on horses, mules, donkeys, a steer.

I have no idea what today's prices are. Some tack shops you can take your critter to to try on tack. Some where you can't take your critters to will let you return items if they're clean. 

I use a hackamore on all the critters, riding and driving. The steer was the exception -- his nose was too short for a hack so I used a bit -- and so was my hog who drove wearing a horse halter.

This is what has worked for me. You may have to experiment to see what works for you. If you can borrow some tack to try from others, it would also help.


----------



## Jaybird14 (Nov 10, 2010)

it would be great to get some kind of draft/breast collar. A draft collar for under a million $ would solve alot of issues. Thanks for the bareback pad info.
Jay


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Would a Cashel soft saddle work for you? They are made of foam and are just a little more than a bareback pad? I would think they should fit just about anything.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== it would be great to get some kind of draft/breast collar. A draft collar for under a million $ would solve alot of issues. ===


I may be misunderstanding you, but a DRAFT size breast collar on a standard donk?? I used a pony size breast collar.

I've never used a collar on my stock for the mules who drive or have pulled tree stumps. The breast collars have worked fine for what I've done.


----------

